

26 US Navy Ship Naming Controversies - stithians
http://news.usni.org/2013/04/23/twenty-six-us-navy-ship-naming-controversies

======
MichaelCrawford
My father was a missile fire control officer aboard the USS Providence, but
that one was a surface vessel during Vietnam.

It must have taken a bad hit during the war, because one day while driving
across the Benecia Bridge in the east San Francisco Bay Area, Dad spotted her
in the mothball fleet.

He brought our car to a complete stop then sat quietly staring at her for some
time, to remember and to reflect.

He later worked as a civil service EE at Mare Island Naval Shipyard in
Vallejo. He said something once about submarines being named for carnivorous
fish but maybe that was a recent convention.

